# Red Riding Hood (2011)



## illmatic (Feb 10, 2011)

​_



			In "Red Riding Hood," Valerie (Amanda Seyfried), a beautiful young woman torn between two men. She is in love with a brooding outsider, Peter (Shiloh Fernandez), but her parents have arranged for her to marry the wealthy Henry (Max Irons). Unwilling to lose each other, Valerie and Peter are planning to run away together when they learn that Valerie's older sister has been killed by the werewolf that prowls the dark forest surrounding their village. 

For years, the people have maintained an uneasy truce with the beast, offering the creature a monthly animal sacrifice. But under a blood red moon, the wolf has upped the stakes by taking a human life. Hungry for revenge, the people call on famed werewolf hunter, Father Solomon (Gary Oldman), to help them kill the wolf. But Solomon's arrival brings unintended consequences as he warns that the wolf, who takes human form by day, could be any one of them. 

As the death toll rises with each moon, Valerie begins to suspect that the werewolf could be someone she loves. As panic grips the town, Valerie discovers that she has a unique connection to the beast--one that inexorably draws them together, making her both suspect...and bait..
		
Click to expand...

_
Starring Amanda Seyfried, Gary Oldman, Billy Burke, Shiloh Fernandez , Max Irons, Virginia Madsen, and Julie Christie.

Directed by Catherine Hardwicke of Twilight

Release Date:
March 11th, 2011

*Trailer->* Explosive freestyle (rare)


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2011)

Dear Gary Oldman,

You go from being epic as such memorable characters like Dracula, Sirius Black, Jim Gordon, Ivan Korshunov, Lee Harvey Oswald to this potential role of pedo-ing over Amanda Seyfried!

WHY!?

Either the money is amazing, someone owed someone else a favour or old age makes people do crazy things.

Oh well, I shall expect an even better performance in The Dark Knight Rises. 

P.S: Future film producers should avoid adding "From The Director Of Twilight" to trailers/teasers/promotional ads if they want to make an impression on the audience in a good way.


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks like shit.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 10, 2011)

What the fuck?


----------



## The Potential (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not very interested in this film.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 10, 2011)

My god Gary Oldman I would have thought you'd pick a better movie than this to appear in.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 11, 2011)

"From the director of Twilight"

Yeah, I don't think so...


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 11, 2011)

I already saw the trailer back then. Apparently it was DiCaprio who came up with the idea?

smh


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 11, 2011)

what's this ?  but I'll hold my judgment until I see it


----------



## illmatic (Mar 1, 2011)

Movie comes out this month


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 1, 2011)

Just what we need. A gritty interpretation of a children's story. I can't wait until the even grittier reboot is released in 3 years.


----------



## Chee (Mar 1, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Just what we need. A gritty interpretation of a children's story. I can't wait until the even grittier reboot is released in 3 years.



It's not gritty. It's just Twilight all over again.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 1, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Just what we need. A gritty interpretation of a children's story. I can't wait until the even grittier reboot is released in 3 years.



Hardly gritty. They just decided to make it into a romance movie ala twilight for a reason that confounds me.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2011)

Would've made more since to use an actress like Dakota Fanning or Anna-Sophia Robb and _not_ make it a romance.

Just a dark adventure or something.


----------



## Raptorz (Mar 1, 2011)

The fuck?, This sounds so similar to twilight


----------



## illmatic (Mar 1, 2011)

Some people may have chosen a different actress for Red Riding Hood. At least they didn't cast Dianna Agron as Red Riding Hood.

She should stick to GLEE


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 2, 2011)

I love Gary Oldman to death, and I want to watch this movie only because of him. 

DIRECTOR OF TWILIGHT. WHY?


----------



## Glued (Mar 2, 2011)

Hopefully it won't have romance and will be just a blood, guts and gore type of file.

"Blood for the Blood God, Blood for the Blood God, Blood for the blood for the Blood God!

More Sacrifices, More Death, More Glorious Carnage!!!"

[Youtube]ZAfPGgzcOVY[/Youtube]


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 2, 2011)

Im am still sad they didnt make a movie out of American McGee's Alice instead of Disney's shitty remake. I wanted to see Psycho Alice. 

Yet turning Little red ridin hood into a slut is A okay for hollywood.......

(dont know if that was in Grimm's old books )


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 4, 2011)

WHY GARY OLDMAAANN WWHHYYYYYYY FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Table (Mar 4, 2011)

I am soooooooo excited for this.  But I fear I've overestimated its potential and am going to be disappointed with a giant let down.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 4, 2011)

lol, its funny how association with twilight can be so damning.

Isn't the original story of red riding hood supposed to be a metaphor for rape? Why would they make it into a love story?


----------



## Sassy (Mar 4, 2011)

It looks okay might see it might not depends.


----------

